

Maker of 'Candy Crush Saga' Plans IPO - chlee99
http://online.wsj.com/article/SB10001424127887323566804578553292301803254.html?mod=rss_Technology

======
loceng
I have no idea what Candy Crush Saga is - though I've heard it referenced a
lot the past few weeks..

~~~
mcescalante
It's a "fast followed" freemium version of Bejeweled. Has a few different
style game modes, but the core game is exactly the same.

Basically, it's the latest Farmville making the rounds on Facebook, iOS and
Android.

~~~
loceng
Ah, thanks

------
dylangs1030
There's a paywall, a lot of readers won't be able to get past this to most of
the content.

